# Shocked but delighted!



## Bittersweet

Me and oh were meant to TTC but due to some issues didn't. However this little bean decided it was going to be hers anyway! I've been feeling dizzy and was in hospital Wednesday due to feeling very unwell and pains in my chest. A pregnancy test was done which was negative so I thought nothing of it. 

Anyway
I've had pretty bad cramping but I'm 2 days late now. Dizzy continued and just generally tired. 

Turns out IM PREGNANT
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5470.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 103


----------



## Cewsbaby

Congrats! Hope this is a sticky bean for you!


----------



## Sushai

Congratulations!


----------



## Ckelly79

Congratulations


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations hun! I am so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Huge congratulations hun!


----------



## Bittersweet

Thank you everyone


----------



## Ella

Congratulations, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Natasha2605

Huge congratulations! Xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations hun!! What amazing news :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## TOHARD2TRY

Congratulations xx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Massive congrats! :)


----------



## flipporama1

congratulations!!


----------



## MummyToBe123

Congratulations!!


----------



## xkirstyx

Congratulations hunny! xxxx


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## RedRose19

oh wow hun, huge congratulations!!


----------



## LavenderLove

Huge congrats to you! :flower:


----------



## sunflower82

Congratulations I hope your little bean is a sticky one


----------



## Wobbles

:wohoo: congratulations on the BFP. 

Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy <3


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks wobbles been a long time coming :)


----------

